# Zombie extras needed for a film shoot in Michigan



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

We are looking for zombie extras for another film shoot on* July 29th in Davison, Michigan.*

You can follow their page here on Facebook - https://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Kill-Me-Again/252616911502252

*Any questions and emails can be sent to [email protected]*
The final details and info will be given in the emails.

We had the pleasure of working with the crew during the previous shoots and will be on set again for this one.


----------

